# Batman the black knight



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

AMAMMMMMAZZZZINNGNG!!!! Heath Ledger was great.  Best joker ever. 

Everyone has to go see it even if they dont like those type of movies. Non stop action. just great.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I did not realize it opened. Is it long?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

its 2 1/2 hours long, but you are entertained every second of it. I never looked down at my watch hoping that it was over.

The entire movie screams chicago... from "Hey thats my train stop" to "Hey I was there last week!"


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I saw it at our local drive in with 3 of my friends and we all were saying every 2 seconds OH MY GOD. WOW YESS! SWEEET! It was so good. 

I think I might go see it in the theater just to see it again and again. 

Yeah it is a long movie but you dont relize it untill the credits roll and you look at the watch and go WOW seriously 2 and half hours!?

Even if your no into comic book based movied GOOOO SEE IT! Same thing with Hellboy 2 and Iron Man were both awesome movies as well. :chef:


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I grew up being the only girl in the neighborhood who read "boy" comics. Love the Dark Knight, Superman was too much of a boy scout, the X-men were my fav and I wrote my senior year term paper on Wolverine. 

I now have two small boys (7 and almost 4) who love all of the comic book heroes and the live action movies that go with. As excited as we were to hear about the new Batman movie, after seeing the trailers, my husband and I thought that this movie may be too true to the Dark Knight series for our boys. It is breaking the seven year old's heart to be told he can't go see it.

I know it's PG-13, we make movie decisions based on individual movies (I have actually had issue with a G rated movie before). I think it may be too much for them on the big screen, but do you, who have seen it, think that the "dark" aspect could be tamed down being shown on the TV in the comfort of their own home? 

It would be great if I could tell him that he has to wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Actualy I am really into the whole rating is the rating and little kids shouldnt see it. I get mad when I see parents with their 8 year olds out with their freinds on their sons birthday seeing the new Austin Powers.  Baffles me. They things that are said and done i cant beleive it sometimes IM SHOCKED and think HOW CAN THEY GET AWAY WITH THIS AND A PG13 RAITING?!

Anyway actualy to be completly honist with you the new batman isnt bad at all. If they can watch the movie and sit still for 2 and half hours and are aware and follow the movie its great. 

There isnt any sex, no nudity, no curse words. Just pure voilence. 

I mean when they show 2 faces face its kinda ewwwie hahaha for me a 19 year old so maybe theyd have nightmares or whatever little kids do. Its kinda spookey and nasty. But besides that Im sure itll be fine. 

It is voilent so if your a little nervous about that with your kids than I can understand. 

Ive got your kids back. hahahaha


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

went to see it and was turned away. . Went to a 4:30 show and the show and the next three were all sold out. Must be good.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well Nicko my friends and I wanted to go see it the night it came out but the showing at 12 am 3 am and 6 am we all sold out. So we decided to go to the drive in where we had more of a chance to see it.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Saw it yesterday!

The movie rocked.. Heath Ledger was awsome and I'm know fan of him.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I saw it on Friday and I was very impressed with the movie as a whole and was blown away with Heath Ledger's creepy Joker performance. I couldn't think of a single thing wrong with the movie, it was perfectly scripted, cast and acting, it is hard for me to find any faults.


----------

